# Changing program source from antenna to cable



## Snapple (Mar 5, 2003)

My Series 1 (3.0) has its program source set to antenna. I now have Comcast cable and would like to tune channels above 13 (it only shows the blue screen for channels 14 and up). I don't subscribe to the monthly Tivo service but just set it to record shows manually. Is there a way to change the program source to cable?

Is there something in the /tvlib directory that can be modified to change antenna to cable?


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

You should just be able to rerun the guided setup, and select a cable lineup. I've never had hands on experience with a S1 SA, but it should continue to allow you to manually record (from what I understand) after it gets done with the calls.

You might want to make a backup image of your hard drive before rerunning the guided setup, just in case.


----------



## Snapple (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks, it worked. I thought Tivo service would be required but it wasn't.


----------



## kakoehler (Nov 17, 2006)

My SA S2 can't receive channels above 13. I have SignalType set to 4 (TV) and LineupType set to 1 and ConnectorType set to 1 (RF in).

How do I get channels above 13. I can't make a call and do Guided Setup.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can make a call to do Guided setup. If it is legitimately operating, there is no reason not to.


----------



## kakoehler (Nov 17, 2006)

classicsat said:


> You can make a call to do Guided setup. If it is legitimately operating, there is no reason not to.


It's unsubbed. I have another one that is subbed and I use that one for recording. This one I do not want to sub it, just use it as a "boat anchor" and view all the Basic channels on my cable subscription from 1-99.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yuo can redo GS fine without a sub.


----------

